

Ask HN: Is asking a code question appropriate on HN? - jth41

Is asking a code question appropriate on HN?<p>for example, if I posted a link to this question on Stackoverflow: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;17971638&#x2F;create-error-with-custom-text-that-prevents-compiling-in-vb-net-error-in-c
======
rb2e
it can be, but stackoverflow I feel is better suited as your question may have
previously been answered.

